# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  افحص جهازك مجانا مع كاسبر سكاي اولاين kaspersky scanner

## Sad Story

افحص جهازك مجانا مع كاسبر سكاي اولاين kaspersky scanner



اضغط على الصورة التالية للدخول للموقع ومن ثم الضغط على نفس الصورة داخل الموقع لبدء عملية الفحص

----------


## زهره التوليب

روعه
مشكور

----------


## MR.X

*

مشكور يا صديقي

*

----------


## almaktari

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووور

----------


## almaktari

:Icon14:  :Bl (2):  :Bl (23):  :SnipeR (7):  :Icon3:  :SnipeR (82):  :SnipeR (18):  :04f8b3e14f:  :C06a766466:  :Bl (34):

----------


## aaahhhddd

بارك الله فيك بجرب الحين وارد عليكم

----------


## ktg112

مشكوور وجزاك الله خير

----------


## تركي صنيدح

بارك الله فيك بجرب الحين وارد عليكم

----------


## shasha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عاشق الرسول

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## خالد النعيمي

كل عام وانتو بالف خير وانشاء الله العمر المديد

----------


## ماجد الزايدي

:Eh S(8): مشكووووور

----------


## oOSs§LoOoOoST§sSOo

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :36 10 2[1]:

----------

